# creatine and orange juice



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 5, 2002)

Ive been told that its not good to mix orange juice and creatine. Why is this. Is there some BAD thing against it or just it doesnt work as well? I have been using it with my orange juice and have had good results. Of course when I get tired of oj i switch to grape juice.


----------



## Mystic Eric (Jan 6, 2002)

Unless you want your creatine to go to waste, i suggest you not mix it with orange juice, or have caffein close to the time you take in your creatine.  Caffein/Citrus acid + creatine = no no.


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2002)

If you are going to use a juice, stick with grape. It really does seem to work best with this juice if that is the route you choose (as opposed to buying a sugar/creatine mixture).


----------



## Mystic Eric (Jan 6, 2002)

I say to not even use juice.  If you are low on cash, i suggest you buy your own detroxe.  It's dirt cheap, and will save you a bundle of money while increasing your creatine abzorbtion rate.


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mystic Eric *_
> I say to not even use juice.  If you are low on cash, i suggest you buy your own detroxe.  It's dirt cheap, and will save you a bundle of money while increasing your creatine abzorbtion rate.


 
True, dextrose is better than juice...


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 6, 2002)

Dawkeye, If you "gotta" mix it.....mix it about 20 minutes apart. 
Drink your creatine in water, then 20 minutes or so later drink your OJ. Then  .   I know this is not truly mixing,   but you can still use the OJ to help absorption  (insulin spike) of the creatine this way.   Other than that use something else.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 6, 2002)

dextrose? corn sweetner? your saying it is faster absorbed using anything with corn sweetner? what about powerade. it has a corn sweetner. would it be a better choice then regular 100% grape juice?


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2002)

Dextrose and maltodextrin will cause a better insulin spike than any juice. But, if you are getting good results with the juice, than you are probably a good "creatine responder." So, you may not find much of a difference with the dextrose. I simply mix creatine into my post workout whey/carb shake with very nice results.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 7, 2002)

I guess I  respond well.... I know for sure that if I fail to take the creatine on a heavy workout day I pay for it for a week. 2 weeks ago I ran out and lifted a leg day and a chest/back day with out it. It took me until last friday to get over the soreness...even after I got back on the stuff. Now that Im back on it I dont get sore. I had been taking the creatine with orange juice up to the day I ran out.


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dawkeye *_
> I guess I  respond well.... I know for sure that if I fail to take the creatine on a heavy workout day I pay for it for a week. 2 weeks ago I ran out and lifted a leg day and a chest/back day with out it. It took me until last friday to get over the soreness...even after I got back on the stuff. Now that Im back on it I dont get sore. I had been taking the creatine with orange juice up to the day I ran out.



After creatine has been loaded into your muscles it takes about 2 weeks for it to return back to normal levels after your last dose. So, if you miss it for a day or two, do not worry, it won't negatively affect you that fast.


----------



## Mystic Eric (Jan 8, 2002)

Hell, too be honest, you don't even need to take it on non work out days.  As gopro mentioned, hightened creatine levels remain that way for weeks after saturation.  So if you want to save money, and not have the creatine go to waste, 3-5 grams after workout is sufficient.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 9, 2002)

I have one more question. A few posts back it was mentioned that citric acid and creatine doesnt mix. I was looking at the various juices in the store last night and found that the only juice that doesnt contain citric acid even including powerade and gatorade. The only juice that I could find that didnt have citric acid was apple juice. How come it works with grape juice? Grape juice has citric acid.


----------



## gopro (Jan 9, 2002)

M Eric mentioned that citric acid and creatine do not mix...I am not sure if there is research to back this up...but if there is I'm sure he'd provide it.

Still, the long and the short of it is...of all the juices, grape does seem to work best. But don't let these little details make you too nuts...


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 9, 2002)

Dawkeye, here is some more  info on creatine.  It will give you some thoughts from a different perspective. Take it for what it's worth. We're all different.

Good Luck 
jc


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Dextrose and maltodextrin will cause a better insulin spike than any juice. But, if you are getting good results with the juice, than you are probably a good "creatine responder." So, you may not find much of a difference with the dextrose. I simply mix creatine into my post workout whey/carb shake with very nice results.



how many grams of dextrose/maltodextrin should be used to aid transport of plain creatine monohydrate on its own, for example first thing in the morning??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no idea where this notion of not taking it with citric acid comes from considering the HCl in your stomach has a lower Ph than citric acid, making it a much stronger acid.


----------

